# euro tunnel stop over



## saladboy55 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi is there any where to park up in Folkestone for the euro tunnel thanks .


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 20, 2017)

We stay at the Canterbury park and ride motorhome facility
Motorhome parking - Canterbury City Council


----------



## iampatman (Mar 20, 2017)

We've stopped a couple of times at the Nailbox Pub in Folkestone. It's only ten minutes from the terminal, the beers ok but they don't do food. 

Pat


----------



## DnK (Mar 20, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> We stay at the Canterbury park and ride motorhome facility
> Motorhome parking - Canterbury City Council



Same here its good value and a bus in to town.

Also tried the promenade at Hythe.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2017)

Another vote here for Canterbury P&R   :wave:

There's plenty use it before the tunnel as well.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 21, 2017)

*Yes Canterbury P&R*

You can exit the P&R at anytime.
We use the tunnel just check the route to Euurotunnl and maybe avoid some of the narrow roads


----------

